
Ask HN: What are you reading? (July 2016) - alfiedotwtf
Just like the monthly &quot;Who&#x27;s hiring&quot; post, it would be interesting (at least to me) to have a &quot;What are you reading&quot; post.<p>- What book are you currently reading<p>- Why is it interesting<p>- Would you recommend it
======
Lordarminius
Money Changes Everything - William Goetzmann; pub 2016: A history and
exploration of money and finance and its centrality in building civilization.
There is a great review of the book at
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/books/review/money-
changes...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/books/review/money-changes-
everything-by-william-n-goetzmann.html?_r=0)

Chess is My Life -Victor Korchnoi; pub 1977! (One reason I like reading
biographies is for the fact that occasionally, they disabuse your mind of the
notion that certain people secure success with ease)

How non-conformists move the world - Adam grant and Sheryl Sandberg; 2016:
Explanatory title.

The well grounded Rubyist (I'm on Chapter 13 yay!)

Deep Work - Carl Newport 2015; because it rocks as a guide for increased
personal effectiveness.

All recommended.

~~~
tapan_k
> The well grounded Rubyist (I'm on Chapter 13 yay!)

What is your proficiency in Ruby, and why are you reading this? I am asking
out of curiosity because I am a Ruby newbie and have just completed Learning
Ruby the Hard Way [0] and am looking for something to pick up next.

[0]
[http://learnrubythehardway.org/book/](http://learnrubythehardway.org/book/)

~~~
Lordarminius
I started learning to program approx 10 months ago and I have only recently
completed my first app.Learn Ruby the Hard way is a good book. But imo
'Pickaxe' and The well grounded rubyist are required reading as they are more
comprehensive. TWGR because it teaches programming as well as the language.
Because the author adopts a conversational style, I did not realize how much
information I had absorbed until near the end. I used the pickaxe as a
reference for the most part.

TWGR is not an easy first book but is well worth the effort.

------
tluyben2
What; Nederpelt - Type theory and formal proof

Why; formal verification is a hobby of mine and and I read the article about
how to improve my brain (one of them being basically kicking it harder with
new things to learn) so I decided to plough through the books I left on the
shelve because they require 'too much' deep thinking, updating my knowledge
(hopefully).

So far I would recommend it.

